# sick Baby Caribe



## kelrx8

hello everyone
I just ran into a problem with my baby caribe 
he is sharring a 75 with 3 other pygo's but he is separated since introudction day.which was friday 
well today I woke up to see his skin almost falling off and turned white like sometype of ammonia burn.I have ran tests since I got him to make sure the water is right for him to get big and acclimated nicely to his new home but a little worried.he ate today so I doubt its life threating but I got fix him up. 
btw my other guys are a Okay and ammonia reading before I just did a 40-50% water change 0ppm
cycled tank and such all other readings soon to come but I want to know what or how I should treat him. I changed his water removed all the carob filters and added Stress Coat and turned the Temp up a bit but I never tried or have Any Knowledge of adding Salt
pixs loading now


----------



## kelrx8




----------



## m.a.t.t.L

It almost looks like a really bad case of fin rot and/or ammonia burn







Hope he gets better.

I would treat him with Melafix or fungus Cure Tablets :nod:


----------



## Dawgz

Thats the same exact thing thats going on with my caribe!


----------



## Dr Exum

kelrx8 said:


> Thats the same exact thing thats going on with my caribe!


same here......... ALL HAD SEVERE AMMO BURN ... Oh one died by his partner..... 11/12 ammo deaths

I got 12 dead babies in my freezer = $300


----------



## Dawgz

wait a min, 12 out of the 20 u ordered died?


----------



## m.a.t.t.L

Didn't you guys get those from Shark Aquarium?


----------



## Dawgz

yep, all three of us.


----------



## kelrx8

sucks guys, damn us
I cant figure out what to do next except slow down on feeding and do a few water changes every day

but he is breathing heavily, not to mention doing a seach here turned up every case of this dying off.







im sad already for him


----------



## m.a.t.t.L

Dawgz said:


> yep, all three of us.


Man that is B/S, that makes me mad and I didn't even buy any


----------



## Dawgz

kelrx8 said:


> sucks guys, damn us
> I cant figure out what to do next except slow down on feeding and do a few water changes every day
> 
> but he is breathing heavily, not to mention doing a seach here turned up every case of this dying off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sad already for him


i read ur post on top saying uve never done salt treatments...

What i do is a teaspoon per 5 gallons. i have a 50 so i take two big cups, fill them with water, leaveing some room to stir, then put 5 teaspoons of salt per cup....stir till all the crystals and wat not are dissolved...then pour where the fish arnt, i usually pour near the powerhead so it gets thrown all around the tank....i read u shouldnt have it hit the fish directly...so watch for that...


----------



## kelrx8

what kind of salt though I read up a bit on this but am at a lost 
I have them in a 75gl and salt I only have is Iodized salt ?


----------



## Dawgz

Go to mega pet tomorrow and pick up their Aquarium Salt. they are shaped like Milk Cartons


----------



## m.a.t.t.L

Aren't you guys going to contact Shark Aquarium about all those sick Caribes?


----------



## Dawgz

well i dont really think its SharkAquarium's fault....but if it gets seriouse...ill contact George..he has helped me out already with one that wasnt allowed to shoal with the rest ...an "outcast"\"rouge"

George allowed me to exchange him for another...which is basically the Alpha in the pack now.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L

Dawgz said:


> well i dont really think its SharkAquarium's fault....but if it gets seriouse...ill contact George..he has helped me out already with one that wasnt allowed to shoal with the rest ...an "outcast"\"rouge"
> 
> George allowed me to exchange him for another...which is basically the Alpha in the pack now.


Yeah, but still if 12 of his 20 he ordered died and two other members caribes got sick I would be contacing him :nod:


----------



## Dr Exum

Dawgz said:


> Aren't you guys going to contact Shark Aquarium about all those sick Caribes?


 I have contacted him and I'm going to see if we can work something out. Only 2 of mine arrived DOA... the rest have died over the past few days. It looks as though 2 or 3 more will die as well only 6 look strong.......

I think we should have waited a bit more to let them acclimate from the plane ride from Venezula........

as far as salt goes, one of my freinds was using home depot rock salt and said it worked fine... i have been using it with no problems...

don't use the morton table salt


----------



## Dawgz

yea i contacted him...just to alert him about the problem....im not complaining about anything cause i know that these caribe JUST came in....and went thru alot of shipping to get to me



Dr Exum said:


> I think we should have waited a bit more to let them acclimate from the plane ride from Venezula........


lol then we wouldnt have them in our tanks right now, someone else would have gottn them


----------



## kelrx8

great I have a bad feeling he wont make it thru the night


----------



## Dr Exum

Dawgz said:


> I think we should have waited a bit more to let them acclimate from the plane ride from Venezula........


lol then we wouldnt have them in our tanks right now, someone else would have gottn them








[/quote]

yea thats true......... i almost would rather not have them and have my $550


----------



## kelrx8

I doubt George can say or do anything, 
Dr Exum i feel your pain its a nice hit on the wallet. 
I wonder if anyone else from the same batch have similar problems which wouldnt be to hard to believe.

so how long has this been happening with you guys and have you been extra feeding also ?


----------



## Dawgz

im doing a 30% waterchange every day from today.....hopefully that helps with a Melafix and salt treatment.

also, i take out any uneatn food...ive been feeding them shrimp and silversides, my tank status is at 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and like 20 nitrates.

i saw this problem happening maybe three days ago? possible? 4 days ago? but when i got them, it was very very slightly visible, i thought nothing of it.


----------



## kelrx8

so you got them on melafix and salt treatment /
how many of your 4 are sick ? and damn I just remembered I dont think Mega Pet will be open tomorrow.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L

Man that is harsh 550$


----------



## Dawgz

kelrx8 said:


> so you got them on melafix and salt treatment /
> how many of your 4 are sick ? and damn I just remembered I dont think Mega Pet will be open tomorrow.


yea, i just did another waterchange (30%) and waiting a few mins then im gonna do a Melafix then a light salt treatment.

u can use iodized salt if ud like for now

heres a link about Salt for our tanks...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=22679

Explains a bit about Iodized (household salt)


----------



## kelrx8

Mine Just Started Showing This Morning 
and My Levels are on Point its Just One Of Those Things Since We Took Them From A PentHouse To A Apartment and reproduce the same water Quality they were in. 
as of right now he is Breathing Hard and facing down at the top of the tank



Dawgz said:


> im doing a 30% waterchange every day from today.....hopefully that helps with a Melafix and salt treatment.
> 
> also, i take out any uneatn food...ive been feeding them shrimp and silversides, my tank status is at 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and like 20 nitrates.
> 
> i saw this problem happening maybe three days ago? possible? 4 days ago? but when i got them, it was very very slightly visible, i thought nothing of it.


----------



## Dawgz

mine is at the top of the tank too


----------



## Badrad1532

I ordered them online but im letting them sit for awhile at g's place. Im getting them saturday the 8th. I figured I would wait to see what happens and from the sound of it, it seems like a good idea to let them sit at g's place for a while.


----------



## Dr Exum

kelrx8 said:


> I doubt George can say or do anything,
> Dr Exum i feel your pain its a nice hit on the wallet.
> I wonder if anyone else from the same batch have similar problems which wouldnt be to hard to believe.
> 
> so how long has this been happening with you guys and have you been extra feeding also ?


i did not notice until satuday when the light in the tank came on by accident (i was not home to disable the timer)

about 75% had visible ammo burns.. of the 9 I have now only 6 or so look strong.

I too have been doing daily water changes and adding salt... (BTW I ddi not know about the table salt







)


----------



## kelrx8

Im in the middle of trying it I only Have Iodized Salt and reading the thread Posted By Dawgz thanks


----------



## Dawgz

GL to all three of us lol


----------



## Ex0dus

Rock salt? As in ice melt?? If thats the rock salt your talking about your asking for problems. If your using "rock salt" the kind you use to make home made icecream, then disregard.


----------



## Dr Exum

Dawgz said:


> Rock salt? As in ice melt?? If thats the rock salt your talking about your asking for problems. If your using "rock salt" the kind you use to make home made icecream, then disregard.


yea its morton.... not ice melt, its additive free...

a guy I know with a lot of P's has been using it for a while .........


----------



## kelrx8

yes Good Luck Guys , we are gonna need it 
from what I read and from what has been going On we are gonna need it.


----------



## Dr Exum

I know this may be late but one that was suffering from severe burns and swimming erratically. I put him in my sump with very calm water and he seems to be improving. If you have a very calm area of your tank you can block off or a sump you may want to try it...

hopefully hes not getting ready to die.. none have turned around after going down hill

update:


----------



## Dawgz

mine are constantly swimming against all the currents in the tank, i think its best to have them moving as much as possible...but i also have Dead current spots in the tank where there is no current....they hardly ever go there...so my guess is they love the current....


----------



## therizman1

Your caribe appear to be suffering from the same unkown ailment that my rbp were suffering from. I did a ton of research and found that it seemed to just need time to go away on its own. I finally did get it to go away... basically I kept them in a tank that was relatively calm so they could just swim as they wanted (was running one emperor 400 on a 55g tank). I was doing water changes on it every two days, around 30-40% and was filling it back up with water that was a little cooler than their tank water to try to replicate it being rain in the wild. As soon as I was done with a water change I would offer food. With each water change I was adding Melafix, Pimafix, salt, and black water extract. This whole time I never had the lights on and had the tank in a room that got little to no activity during any normal day. This all seemed to help them a lot and eventually got them all healed up and my LFS then took them in on trade. The black water extract seemed to be the final missing key with my guys for whatever reason. I also added some brand new driftwood to their tank that leached TONS of tanins so their water was always very dark as it is in the wild. I figure its worth you guys trying it if you want, dont really have much to loose at this point from what I have read. Good luck and I hope they get better, its always sad to hear about fish dieing, especially these guys since you have all waited so long and patiently to get them from G.


----------



## Dr Exum

how are they guys?

mine survived the night ......

of and Riz.. I'm about 95% sure these are ammo burns on my fish............


----------



## Dawgz

my four are good rite now, one is doing really really bad....i dont think he will make it =\


----------



## NickNick

good luck fellas


----------



## Dawgz

Cause, Symptoms & Recommended Treatment

When ammonia in fresh or saltwater reaches a toxic level sufficient enough, the surface areas of a fish's eyes, fins and gills are chemically "burnt", which causes the protective mucus from these surfaces to be removed. This then allows parts of the body to become exposed to deteriorate, which in turn primarily leads to external and/or internal bacterial infections. The occurance of fishes becoming ill from ammonia burns is most commonly associated with the following situations.

so i guess i gotta go out and buy some stress coat?

gonna get ready and head on over to Petco in East Hanover for some stress coat....


----------



## kelrx8

im seconds away from him leaving me


----------



## Dawgz

damn, did u treat it?


----------



## kelrx8

yeah salt and some melaxfix 
currently he is fighting but on his side and gasping hard for Air. I just added a bi of stress coat just to maybe ease His pain but I have looking at him suffering. if indeed it was ammonia burn it really got him good, I never seen a fish this bad and skin damage


----------



## Dr Exum

sorry dude, that was your only one huh?


----------



## LouDiB

partial refunds..ehem....


----------



## Dr Exum

Dawgz said:


> Cause, Symptoms & Recommended Treatment
> 
> When ammonia in fresh or saltwater reaches a toxic level sufficient enough, the surface areas of a fish's eyes, fins and gills are chemically "burnt", which causes the protective mucus from these surfaces to be removed. This then allows parts of the body to become exposed to deteriorate, which in turn primarily leads to external and/or internal bacterial infections. The occurance of fishes becoming ill from ammonia burns is most commonly associated with the following situations.
> 
> so i guess i gotta go out and buy some stress coat?
> 
> gonna get ready and head on over to Petco in East Hanover for some stress coat....


stress coat? I'm on it ...

I was trying to think what we do for human burn vitims. I almost removed one and scraped the dead skin off







But then there is no way to bandage the little fella...

I'm off to pet co


----------



## Dawgz

I just got some Aquarium Pharmacuticals(sp) stress coat...said to add 10ml per 10 gallons, so i did 50ml for my 50 gallon tank....lets see how this goes....gl Exum......and kelrx8...dude its at petco for 4 bux...go pick some up!

oh and exum...that dead skin that u were gonna remove off, had no skin underneath after that...its just dead skin and thats that...hopefulyl the stress coat can fix or regenerate new skin fast.


----------



## delevan

damm guys, sorry for your losses,troubles,,,, if i may ask what was your guys water params like? how fast or slow did you guys aclamate them, ive had some trouble loosing fish in the past to amonia burn when i acclamated them to fast.........(i use drip method) maybe too much stress on them from shipping and way different water conditions plays a major part? also how soon did they show sighns of illness.....1-4-hrs? maybe by retracing your steps this can be avoided for others who might go threw the same thing....hope things look up for ya guys


----------



## Dawgz

my water tests = 0ammonia 0 nitrite 20 Nitrate

i acclimated them as i have acclimated any other piranha\baby piranha.


----------



## Dr Exum

Dawgz said:


> my water tests = 0ammonia 0 nitrite 20 Nitrate
> 
> i acclimated them as i have acclimated any other piranha\baby piranha.


me too, I have never had a problem acclimating fish before..

my water is clean ........ VERY clean.........


----------



## Grosse Gurke

That sucks guys. Just be patient with them and do lots of water changes..and add salt.


----------



## Dawgz

did 30% change just now, added stress coat agian with the new water + dechlorinizer and wat not.

damnit, it looks like all four have it









one of them looks like it isnt going to make it

oh and by the way i turned the lights of since morning, itll stay off till they are better. Hope the Java Ferns i have dont mind.

what ive noted, Always Use Stress coat and treat new fish as soon as u recieve them, weather they look healthy anyway.


----------



## Dr Exum

Dawgz said:


> did 30% change just now, added stress coat agian with the new water + dechlorinizer and wat not.
> 
> damnit, it looks like all four have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of them looks like it isnt going to make it
> 
> oh and by the way i turned the lights of since morning, itll stay off till they are better. Hope the Java Ferns i have dont mind.
> 
> what ive noted, Always Use Stress coat and treat new fish as soon as u recieve them, weather they look healthy anyway.


that sucks buddy... I think one of the two that I thought would make it looks worse.. I got them in a 10g divided with no carbon, salt,mela-fix and stress coat.............


----------



## Dawgz

this sh*t is pissn me off.....damit

i find it pretty akward that only the three of us are experiencing this


----------



## kelrx8

back from family BarBq


----------



## Dawgz

damn, freeze him, dont throw him out,


----------



## kelrx8

yeah buddy he was 
But im not done 
heres his first Video caribe chaser



Dr Exum said:


> damm guys, sorry for your losses,troubles,,,, if i may ask what was your guys water params like? how fast or slow did you guys aclamate them, ive had some trouble loosing fish in the past to amonia burn when i acclamated them to fast.........(i use drip method) maybe too much stress on them from shipping and way different water conditions plays a major part? also how soon did they show sighns of illness.....1-4-hrs? maybe by retracing your steps this can be avoided for others who might go threw the same thing....hope things look up for ya guys


Hope your guys make it, Im reading up my Piranha book and the results seem to all point to what happended to me already.Wish Your Guys Pull Thru. 
I wouldnt feed them for now also.Im sure they dont need any more toxic damage.


----------



## Dawgz

darn


----------



## Dawgz

10:42, one died....

sad sad, he had awsome teeth too









Pics taken of dead Caribe


----------



## kelrx8

damn dude he did have some nice chompers


----------



## Dawgz

yea sucks, hopefully none of the others die..=\


----------



## Dawgz

did a water test, here are the results

0 ammonia 0 nitrite 10 nitrate


----------



## NickNick

sucks bro


----------



## mass aggression

Dawgz said:


> sucks guys, damn us
> I cant figure out what to do next except slow down on feeding and do a few water changes every day
> 
> but he is breathing heavily, not to mention doing a seach here turned up every case of this dying off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sad already for him


i read ur post on top saying uve never done salt treatments...

What i do is a teaspoon per 5 gallons. i have a 50 so i take two big cups, fill them with water, leaveing some room to stir, then put 5 teaspoons of salt per cup....stir till all the crystals and wat not are dissolved...then pour where the fish arnt, i usually pour near the powerhead so it gets thrown all around the tank....i read u shouldnt have it hit the fish directly...so watch for that...
[/quote]

vik its one tbs (tablespoon) per 5 gallons during water treatments, ergo take out 20 gallons of water add 4 tbs let disolve in the water first then add, you mayb creating a stew in your tank bro ,mad salt pimafix melafix etc etc ,not good. not good all georges caribes are croaking either









and the fish originally in the pics, looked underfed reason behind this is they are all chewed up,so ammonia burns and fin rot on top of cannabilism i say the chance of survival is slim to none unless you seperate them and get them in a perfect parameter tank wish ya the best of luck guys ....sad day for caribes.


----------



## Dawgz

im soo mad, these guys were soo awsome....now my third one looks like its about to go


----------



## kelrx8

That is the sad thing, I know now what all the hype is about caribe's
My Guy was everything I wanted in a pygo.


----------



## Dawgz

yea, imagine four of them.....







or 20.....fckn ssssssssshit


----------



## kelrx8

any updates Dawqz ?


----------



## Dawgz

no update bro, one died last nite at 10 like i posted, and out of the three left, one of them looks really really bad...the other two look bad as well.

cccccrap, i dont know what im gonna do now.


----------



## SharkAquarium

Well guys, this surely sucks. I disagree with your diagnosis of ammonia burn. I rather think this is a very aggressive bacterial infection. If you check out Kelly's fish in the video, you can see the fish has a fairly full tail. Then in the first pic here on page one, you can see the tail is almost completely gone, up to the peduncle.

I must admit, I have a few here that are showing related ailments. Not the fin rot, but some heavy breathing. I started treating this morning and will let you know what the results are.

Let's stabilize this batch, and I'll do what I can about getting you some replacements.

george


----------



## kelrx8

nothin much you can do, I tried my hardest and lost him
I monitored him 24/7 believe me if we could save them we would. 
for now I miss the little guy already. the Xmen Shoal is down a guy.


----------



## Dawgz

SharkAquarium said:


> Well guys, this surely sucks. I disagree with your diagnosis of ammonia burn. I rather think this is a very aggressive bacterial infection. If you check out Kelly's fish in the video, you can see the fish has a fairly full tail. Then in the first pic here on page one, you can see the tail is almost completely gone, up to the peduncle.
> 
> I must admit, I have a few here that are showing related ailments. Not the fin rot, but some heavy breathing. I started treating this morning and will let you know what the results are.
> 
> Let's stabilize this batch, and I'll do what I can about getting you some replacements.
> 
> george


thanx alot George for offer of replacements, i appreciate that, and i know Exum and Kelrx8 do too.

Just a question, since u think its a bacterial Infection, what steps should we take to treat the rest?


----------



## kelrx8

Thank You George for stopping By 
Hope they pull thru, what treatment do you do if you mind telling us.
dr.exum any updates ?


----------



## Dawgz

1:12; another dead.

Down to 2 caribe....sssssssshit


----------



## kelrx8

wow should I be worried about my Terns and Redbelly now ?

they were sharing the divided 75gl
I would like more info on this type of infection It seems like a killer Virus.1-3 days he was happy as can be I wake up and he is falling apart and then gets worst and worst as the day progress's to finally he couldnt fight no more.


----------



## Dawgz

wat im doin is gettn ready to go out and get some meds for bacterial infections.


----------



## Chong

I also ordered 5 caribe and 5 terns from George. The terns are great but all the caribe are gone They died within three days. I waited 5 hrs at the airport.


----------



## NickNick

alright fellas keep us posted. Good luck men,


----------



## timmy

Wow, this cuskc


----------



## Dr Exum

kelrx8 said:


> Thank You George for stopping By
> Hope they pull thru, what treatment do you do if you mind telling us.
> dr.exum any updates ?


4 strong swimmers

two are in ICU Status with bad looking tails.......

update one is on his death bed... added some Binox anit fungas/bacteria


----------



## Dawgz

Started treatment of Marycn and Marycn 2.


----------



## Dawgz

I knew George wouldnt leave us in the dark.


----------



## NickNick

cool


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Dawgs, i am not sure if it is a good idea to use both Maracyn's. I would just try Marycyn 2 to start out with because most bacterial infections in piranha are gram negative. If it says on the box safe to use in correlation with the other than OK and at least your covering the spectrum broadly. Good luck.


----------



## Dr Exum

well lets see: i have been using salt and temp raise with no affect or saved lives so i have taken drastic steps as they will probably die any way.

I have added all these chems.... i wish I had some seddative to ease the pain....



SharkAquarium said:


> Well guys, this surely sucks. I disagree with your diagnosis of ammonia burn. I rather think this is a very aggressive bacterial infection. If you check out Kelly's fish in the video, you can see the fish has a fairly full tail. Then in the first pic here on page one, you can see the tail is almost completely gone, up to the peduncle.
> 
> I must admit, I have a few here that are showing related ailments. Not the fin rot, but some heavy breathing. I started treating this morning and will let you know what the results are.
> 
> Let's stabilize this batch, and I'll do what I can about getting you some replacements.
> 
> george


----------



## Dr Exum

how are your fish guys?

I think its gonnna be a TOTAL loss...........................

i'm very stressed with this whole try and save the fish thing -----

just spent 45 mon making a hospital to segragate them all and I'll be damned if the fish fit through the damn grates.... well looks as though they are all gonna cozy up in my 10g.....

its MILLER time (I don't actually drink Miller) but maybe some 151 or a nice screwdriver...............


----------



## Dawgz

jerry_plakyda said:


> Dawgs, i am not sure if it is a good idea to use both Maracyn's. I would just try Marycyn 2 to start out with because most bacterial infections in piranha are gram negative. If it says on the box safe to use in correlation with the other than OK and at least your covering the spectrum broadly. Good luck.


yep bro, it says its safe to administer both...hopefully my two that are left pull thru,


----------



## kelrx8

damn 151








I used the same eggcrate from homedepot and my guy wasnt able to fit thru so you should we okay.
dawqz u down to 2 now ? I guess we can monitor your signature to see how they doing

hey guys you have any pixs of your fellas?


----------



## Dawgz

caribe #1









Caribe #2


----------



## bob351

damm did this happen with any of the other ppl that got thoes bayb caribes


----------



## Dawgz

lol exum, u do know the tabs work better than the liquid Marycn


----------



## phishin06

both of mine are now 6 feet under...I hope something positive comes out of this....this really sucks....


----------



## kelrx8

caribe #2 looked like my guy at first by the last day it spread 70% of his body.


----------



## Dr Exum

few pics... sorry 56k

the ones on the white gravel are the sickest... i have 4 in the larger tank above 2 of which show early signs.

the one in the larger tank are too fast and hard to photograph ..


----------



## kelrx8

anyone get a exact name for this disease or seen it before ?

hye dawgz thankgod I didnt listen to u and get a shoal of Caribe
the reason I got only 1 to begin with is to introduce him to my current Shoal of Pygo's which are 3 guys in a 75


----------



## Dawgz

kelrx8 said:


> anyone get a exact name for this disease or seen it before ?
> 
> hye dawgz thankgod I didnt listen to u and get a shoal of Caribe
> the reason I got only 1 to begin with is to introduce him to my current Shoal of Pygo's which are 3 guys in a 75


hey man, if these were all healthy and set for a tank, im sure u would have loved my advice to get an all caribe shoal, remember what i said to u once u get ur replacements


----------



## Dr Exum

kelrx 8 did it affect your other p's in your tank?


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Dr Exum said:


> kelrx 8 did it affect your other p's in your tank?


I am sure that it will. It sucks big time when sh*t like this happens. Anyways Maracyn 2 used in conjunction with Maracyn 1 will cover both gram positive and gram negative bacterial infections. Hopefully Dawgs will have success and anyone else who tries it.


----------



## john2798

jerry_plakyda said:


> kelrx 8 did it affect your other p's in your tank?


I am sure that it will. It sucks big time when sh*t like this happens. Anyways Maracyn 2 used in conjunction with Maracyn 1 will cover both gram positive and gram negative bacterial infections. Hopefully Dawgs will have success and anyone else who tries it.
[/quote]
Listen to Jerry. His advise saved my rhom. I used Maracin 2, melafix, aquarium salt, and did a 30% water change daily for 14 days.
On a side note, my caribes have not been effected by this. They are both healthy and eating.


----------



## kelrx8

my other guys are good but im scared for them
my Red belly seems to be acting different which has me worried.
I never tried those meds Jerry Plakyda Im gonna contact George first and see what meds he reccomends or just try to find the 2 meds you mentioned. wish me luck on my shoal


----------



## Dr Exum

kelrx8 said:


> my other guys are good but im scared for them
> my Red belly seems to be acting different which has me worried.
> I never tried those meds Jerry Plakyda Im gonna contact George first and see what meds he reccomends or just try to find the 2 meds you mentioned. wish me luck on my shoal


hey Dawgs told me that was what G was using.......

" Marycn

which one? and the tablets?

George said Marycn and Marycn 2, yes the tabs...i think its somewhat helping... "


----------



## kelrx8

my red Is sick now

running to store for Macaryn tomorrow 
damn he was my favorite Pygo, my luck this week my Rhom will be next


----------



## Dawgz

daamn


----------



## taylorhedrich

kelrx8 said:


> my other guys are good but im scared for them
> my Red belly seems to be acting different which has me worried.
> I never tried those meds Jerry Plakyda Im gonna contact George first and see what meds he reccomends or just try to find the 2 meds you mentioned. wish me luck on my shoal


Jerry knows what he's talking about, that's for sure. He would never give out wrong information. George is a busy man, I would just get the meds Jerry has prescribed for your fish. I'm sure they will do just fine.
~Taylor~


----------



## Dawgz

doesnt look like the other two will make it, their tails and fins from every area is almost all gone, and they are loosing alot of skin....


----------



## kelrx8

On my way home to treat with both medicine as recommended.
wish they are okay till I get there


----------



## Dr. Giggles

The only one i recommended was Maracyn 2 because it treats gram negative bacterial infections on a broad spectrum scale. Most bacterial infections in Piranha are gram negative. This was related to me a while ago by DonH. Since Dawgs got both as long as it stated on the packaging that it was safe to use with the other than i gave it the OK. Personally i would try only Maracyn 2 first or any other brand with the main ingredient being Minocycline and then maracyn 1 if no improvement was noticeable. In this case with the cariba this infection is real fast so time is of the essence. Jungle Labs makes an excellent med to fight bacterial infections. I think its called "Fungus Cure" but I don't remember.


----------



## kelrx8

thanks Jerry 
I tried the maracyn2 for now will try it for treatment of 5 days and if no sign of improvement I will use the maracyn then.



jerry_plakyda said:


> The only one i recommended was Maracyn 2 because it treats gram negative bacterial infections on a broad spectrum scale. Most bacterial infections in Piranha are gram negative. This was related to me a while ago by DonH. Since Dawgs got both as long as it stated on the packaging that it was safe to use with the other than i gave it the OK. Personally i would try only Maracyn 2 first or any other brand with the main ingredient being Minocycline and then maracyn 1 if no improvement was noticeable. In this case with the cariba this infection is real fast so time is of the essence. Jungle Labs makes an excellent med to fight bacterial infections. I think its called "Fungus Cure" but I don't remember.


----------



## kelrx8

king my red belly looks bad but Im sure he will make it. I asked G 
what to do and he took the time out to let me know whats going on and im completely sure he will recover
Im glad he didnt turn his back on me. I purchased my Rhom from him a couple of months ago and I luv blade. my terns were also very healthy and seem to be fine right now. cant wait to get my next Caribe from S/A when everything is good.


----------



## Dr Exum

i just picked mine up.. on the Maracyn 2 huh? carbon or no carbon?

hey , I'm not sure but one looks better and one looks the same/or worse? I need to take more pics to compare...

should I d/c current treatment or strat Maracyn?



jerry_plakyda said:


> The only one i recommended was Maracyn 2 because it treats gram negative bacterial infections on a broad spectrum scale. Most bacterial infections in Piranha are gram negative. This was related to me a while ago by DonH. Since Dawgs got both as long as it stated on the packaging that it was safe to use with the other than i gave it the OK. Personally i would try only Maracyn 2 first or any other brand with the main ingredient being Minocycline and then maracyn 1 if no improvement was noticeable. In this case with the cariba this infection is real fast so time is of the essence. Jungle Labs makes an excellent med to fight bacterial infections. I think its called "Fungus Cure" but I don't remember.


it says : nitrofurazone


----------



## kelrx8

I started maracyn 2 at FULL DOSAGE and my guy looks much better 
Im shocked, amazed he even ate with the shoal and is patroling the tank like his old self.either Im seeing stuff or this stuff is worth every Penny.I wish I had my Caribe today to see if it would of saved him









no carbon try full dosage no water change at all till done
let me know if you have any questions I read the manual 2x


----------



## Dr Exum

k i added carbon to remove old meds... gonna do a w/c ...........

why oh why did we not jump on this sooner? If I could have only saved at least half.............


----------



## kelrx8

exactly how I felt today, I guess its for a reason not sure what but 
maybe we learn from this. I know this is the first time I had any sickness from my fish so I guess I learn and countinue to learn from the experience.
are you treating the 200 gallon ? I say get a hospital tank or something small. in your 200gl its gonna be very expensive for the medicine.you need to treat for 5 days.


----------



## Dawgz

yo kelrx8, go to the live chat

u too exum


----------



## Dr Exum

kelrx8 said:


> exactly how I felt today, I guess its for a reason not sure what but
> maybe we learn from this. I know this is the first time I had any sickness from my fish so I guess I learn and countinue to learn from the experience.
> are you treating the 200 gallon ? I say get a hospital tank or something small. in your 200gl its gonna be very expensive for the medicine.you need to treat for 5 days.


ahh, I missed the chat

nah I got a 10g below....

i did treat the 200g with salt/binox- anti bacterial/fungas


----------



## kelrx8

damn never even knew there was such a thing


----------



## Dr Exum

kelrx8 said:


> damn never even knew there was such a thing


what live chat?


----------



## Dawgz

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...omodule=javairc

Thats the link to the live chat


----------



## kelrx8

ok turned the lights on today for the first time since treating and 
I see something strange these worm like almost see through animal or 
Im taking a pix but even hard to explain as I have never seen this before.it almost looks like invisible Pleco's they are hanging on to the tank from when I wiped with magnet some got pushed by the powerhead and one hit the heater and is hanging on.its weird its light glued on the heater trying to hold on. Im freaking out cause I have no idea what this is. Im try and shoot a small video to show you guys what I mean.


----------



## Dawgz

how big are these things? are u talking about planeria?

I have SOME planeria, not alot, here are my macro shots and vids of it...following current pics of the two caribe i still have.....with a video as well.



















Planeria Video

http://media.putfile.com/Planeria




























Video of the two sick caribe

http://media.putfile.com/SickBabyCaribes

as u can see, the second one is in really really really bad shape


----------



## kelrx8

no its isnt planeria its more like a fuzzy smoke looking thing
Im load the pixs and video tonight 
that second guy makes me sad what are you treating with ?


----------



## Dawgz

maracyn and maracyn-2


----------



## Ex0dus

dawgz,
That 2nd caribe looks really really bad man









I would def say some kind of bacteria/fungal infection going on there for its onset to be so rapid.


----------



## mass aggression

vick im sry to see your fish are sick bro, if you dont get it settled by the time i get my shipment ill hook u up with small shoal of serras if you got the tank space providing you can document us with cohab and growth, what do you think?


----------



## Dawgz

depends on wat type of serra's







geryi?


----------



## Hater

When I fisrt got the Cariba from George, it was in very bad shape. It had all the symptons you guys just mentioned and I was really worried. I put the fish in a 29 gallon tank with no current and had to nurse it back to health.

I fed nothing but blackworm and it took me a while to get the cariba to eat it. The cariba would be on the top of the fishtank most of the time and I would use that to my advantage, I would drop in 1 blackworm with a toothpick right infront of the caribas mouth and the cariba would eat it slowly.

It was very hard and it took a lot of time but slowly and surely my Cariba was coming around. I still only fed blackworms and once I saw the cariba was good, I introduced hikari carnivorious pellets and the cariba took to them.

Now my Cariba is doing great and was introduced into my big tank. Here is a pic.

View attachment 112313


Guys, keep the fishes in a small tank with calm waters. Feed nothing but blackworms and I hope everything works out. It sucks that we wait all year for Caribas and this is what happens.

Hater


----------



## Dawgz

third one has died, i have one left .....and it doesnt look to well either...


----------



## kelrx8

my tank is too clouy now 
2 more days of treatment left


----------



## Exile123

HOLY sh*t the fish are baad... im never going with this guys company ever.... ill stick with rogers and pedro


----------



## Dawgz

Exile123 said:


> HOLY sh*t the fish are baad... im never going with this guys company ever.... ill stick with rogers and pedro


NO! NO! NO!, u have to understand its not a bad Company\sponser, these fish Freshly came in and we jumped on it too quick, it was NO ONE's fault....Do not make this situation make u not want to shop there, i baught four of these and all four of mine got the disease but its not going to effect me doing business with him, i will do business with him for fish as long as im in the hobby, cause i know what factors went into this situation, so dont let this bias ur decision!


----------



## kelrx8

Im with Dawgz on this one, Our thread In no way Blames the Owner or Shipper of the Caribe
with all the has Happended I cant say One bad thing still About S/A and will continue to shop
there, Im lucky to be able to pickup and plan on buying my Nephew a Rhom from him
yo dawgz we should take a trip together to his shop one day I want to see the Geryi he has



Dawgz said:


> HOLY sh*t the fish are baad... im never going with this guys company ever.... ill stick with rogers and pedro


NO! NO! NO!, u have to understand its not a bad Company\sponser, these fish Freshly came in and we jumped on it too quick, it was NO ONE's fault....Do not make this situation make u not want to shop there, i baught four of these and all four of mine got the disease but its not going to effect me doing business with him, i will do business with him for fish as long as im in the hobby, cause i know what factors went into this situation, so dont let this bias ur decision!
[/quote]


----------



## Dawgz

lol i go there all the time, i havnt seen a geryi there for a while tho...maybe i missed it? but i didnt see any ?



kelrx8 said:


> HOLY sh*t the fish are baad... im never going with this guys company ever.... ill stick with rogers and pedro


NO! NO! NO!, u have to understand its not a bad Company\sponser, these fish Freshly came in and we jumped on it too quick, it was NO ONE's fault....Do not make this situation make u not want to shop there, i baught four of these and all four of mine got the disease but its not going to effect me doing business with him, i will do business with him for fish as long as im in the hobby, cause i know what factors went into this situation, so dont let this bias ur decision!
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## kelrx8

I seen it on his website


----------



## Dawgz

Live chat?


----------



## Dr Exum

kelrx8 said:


> my tank is too clouy now
> 2 more days of treatment left


my water is very cloudy too.............

and the two sickest are still kicken............. KNOCK ON WOOD ---

yea we'll have to hit the chat....... I'm going to sleep


----------



## a-ronn

Well i know if this happened to me and i spent all this money on the fish i wouldnt shop there again unless i got replacements but from what ive read you guys should be getting them. So if he comes through with them then hes obvisouly running a good buisness. I know in these cases its probly not his fault but replacements should still be issued


----------



## alan

i find this quite strange that nobody seems to think its the seller who has dodgy fish?


----------



## kelrx8

lets set a time and day for a live chat


----------



## Dawgz

I emailed george about the three dead fish so far, and i was worried about keeping them in the freezer along with my food, even tho the fish were in ziplock bags...he said to flush them, so i went and burried them all outside near a plane (fertilizer)? make good use of them.

Anyway, yea Let me know about the live chat......


----------



## Dr Exum

sorry Dawgz,









I'm gonna take mine out too and put them in the ground with my piraya...









I think we need a moment of silence..........


----------



## Dawgz

update....ALL caribe are dead....Im about to Nuke the tank rite now...im soo pissed.


----------



## Hater

Sorry to hear about your loses guys. I almost had a close call today, when my powerhead was leaking water. Is a good thing my sister in law saw the water leaking this morning or I would have went to work without even noticing.

L.B.(my cariba)is doing great and I think he will survive the tank with the rest of the pygos.

Hater


----------



## kelrx8

well then I guess Im gonna bury Mine also.


----------



## Dr Exum

status:

4 swimmers in main tank

2 below on day 5 of treatment.....


----------



## kelrx8

today is also My day 5 and my guys seems to be okay 
I cant wait to change there water tomorrow my plants are about to pass out


----------



## mass aggression

would the smart thing to be done instead of selling unquarenteened fish right into the country ,maybe quarenteening them,like everyone usually does,then sell them,instead of being bothered for em putting on the market and hoping for the best???


----------



## timmy

maxinout13 said:


> would the smart thing to be done instead of selling unquarenteened fish right into the country ,maybe quarenteening them,like everyone usually does,then sell them,instead of being bothered for em putting on the market and hoping for the best???


I think george meant well, he knew people couldn't wait for them. They showed no signs of illness ( i trust george), nor parasites etc. So he shipped them. Mistake, what can ya do. sh*t happens :rasp:


----------



## mass aggression

timmy said:


> would the smart thing to be done instead of selling unquarenteened fish right into the country ,maybe quarenteening them,like everyone usually does,then sell them,instead of being bothered for em putting on the market and hoping for the best???


I think george meant well, he knew people couldn't wait for them. They showed no signs of illness ( i trust george), nor parasites etc. So he shipped them. Mistake, what can ya do. sh*t happens :rasp:
[/quote]

showed no signs in the little time then a day later everyones ends up sick...come on timmy







you know thats not intelligent, now he loses more money buying big order for more caribe ,just saying could have all been prevented people can wait ,they wait all year for shipments of specific fish all the time


----------



## kelrx8

In my case My Caribe was the last one to be picked up Local by me.
I worked and had a hectic week so he sat there for a few days after he arrived.then it got sick 3-4 days later.and everyone started at the exact same time.its like someone flipped a switch and everything went down hill.
I really cant see how he could of known. Im just hoping I get a replacement for the little guy soon.but I understand he can just make them out of nowhere so I will wait.


----------



## Dawgz

kelrx8 said:


> In my case My Caribe was the last one to be picked up Local by me.
> I worked and had a hectic week so he sat there for a few days after he arrived.then it got sick 3-4 days later.and everyone started at the exact same time.its like someone flipped a switch and everything went down hill.
> I really cant see how he could of known. Im just hoping I get a replacement for the little guy soon.but I understand he can just make them out of nowhere so I will wait.


yea man, my tank is soo empty, im not likeing it at all, hopefully we can get our replacements before he goes for that 2 week thing he has to do. And remember u said we will most likely be the back of the bus for the replacements, meaning everyone else who ordered getting theirs first and then us getting taken care of. ThAT should not happen at all, we got these first and i think we should get taken care of asap before anyone else. But hey thats just wat i think.


----------



## mass aggression

i agree


----------



## kelrx8

I dont even know anymore 
Im patient so...


----------



## Dr Exum

I hear ya guys... I sent you guy's ( dawgz and kelerx) PM"S with the status,,,,,,,,

Should I change water and add carbon back or what?

fish look better but not sure if they will have a normal tail ever---


----------



## Alexx

i wouldn't expect them soon guys if i were you








Ive heard there's problems in Venezuela, something to do with the exporters getting their licenses, government shite about exporting ornamental fish out of the country, apparently its getting real hard to get them out, and this virus they have isn't helping things, by the sounds of it there's loads been lost,

good luck and







to all your caribe


----------



## mass aggression

bolivia also supplies caribe, there are other exporters.


----------



## Alexx

maxinout13 said:


> bolivia also supplies caribe, there are other exporters.


yeah i no mate







just givin a heads up, cos i no these guys must be wanting more caribe asap, and these problems wont make things any easier for george


----------



## sick fish man

what exactly is ammonia burn, is it a fungus?


----------



## Kain

didnt see this thread until now. Guys, im not sure about you but I think melafix is not the right thing to use for piranhas. They claim to be purely herbal and harmless to all fish but from personal experience and others like myself, they seem to do more harm than good. A few years back I recieved a rhom from Ash with slight ammonia burns and bacterial infection. The moment after I placed melafix into the tank, the rhom started breathing heavily and began gasping for air. I ended up doing a water change and didnt really think it was the melafix. over the next couple of days, the infection grew worst but the rhom was showing no real signs of stress ( no heavy breathing, etc ) and I continued to do water changes. So finally one night, I decided to give the melafix another shot. Immediately after putting in the melafix, it began breathing heavy again and that morning I woke up to the dead rhom. Still not convinced that melafix was the reason why I lost mine, I added some to the replacement rhom's tank because he had a little bit of ammonia burns on the fin and I did not want it to develope into a bacterial infection. A few moments after adding in the melafix, it began breathing heavy again and I had to do another major water change. Luckilly for me, the fish eventually recovered over the next few days. I have also heard of similar situations with others whose used melafix with their piranhas. If you do decide to use melafix, I would advise you to strongly monitor the fish for any additional signs of stress.


----------



## kelrx8

well thanks 
but we got some new baby caribe with no real signs of infections


----------



## Dawgz

yepp


----------

